
Russian scientist admits injecting himself with 3.5M year old bacteria - Immortalin
http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/n0431-russian-scientist-admits-injecting-himself-with-35-million-year-old-eternal-life-bacteria/
======
gus_massa
Sounds like snake oil. Just ignore the claim that

> But it was quite clear for me that I did not catch flu for two years.

because with n=1 it's difficult to prove or disprove things.

Let's try to find some science. They (he?) tried this on mice and fruit flies.
re this experiments published? The life length of them is short, so all the
claims of "preventing aging" can be tested in a short time.

